# Avion replacement parts?



## Bblake (Sep 14, 2015)

We have a 1976 Avion and are having difficulty finding replacement parts. The skylight lenses are cracked and need replacement - but they are not the standard 14x14 rv vents/lenses everyone sells. Has anyone found a company that helps them specifically with Avion parts? My searches are coming up with nothing. Maybe reliable custom RV companies? Any ideas would be appreciated. The vent/skylight size is 17x17, I believe. We are coming across the same problem with replacing side vents and water tanks...everything is just off enough that Airstream options don't work.  Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2015)

Never used this place but want hurt to contat them. http://www.opelikarv.com/buy-parts-and-accessories--xparts_request?gclid=CL606aLK-ccCFQcbaQodsO0HRA


----------



## LEN (Sep 16, 2015)

These people have about any size.

http://www.eztopsworldwide.com/rvskylights.htm

LEN


----------

